# Gable roof extended for porch?



## DIYguy12 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hey there,

I'm preparing some plans for a tiny cabin (16x2) I plan to build. The house will have cathedral ceilings, and as such a ridge beam of 3x LVL (continuously supported to foundation etc.).

I'm wondering if I can have the ridge beam cantilever out and hence extend out the roof for a back porch. Is that acceptable by code?

Attached is a pic. Thanks for your advice!


----------



## nealtw (Apr 2, 2012)

You would need cross tie to hold the walls from pushing outward. I would look at engineered trusses that include the cathedral ceilings
http://sketchup.google.com/3dwarehouse/details?mid=dfe93d55e8864f34932c94b85f3a3684


----------



## DIYguy12 (Apr 4, 2012)

But with a structural ridge beam, that outward force is prevented, right? Since the rafters are now draping off of something that isn't moving.


----------



## Snoonyb (Apr 4, 2012)

Let the 4x's into the walls a couple of stud bays.


----------

